# الفوبيا وانواعها



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2007)

تختلف حالات الخوف التي نشعر بها نتيجة خطر معين عن حالة الفوبيا، فتعرف الفوبيا بأنها: مرحلة متقدمة من الخوف المتواصل والشديد وغير المعقول من شيء أو موقف معين يؤدي إلى تجنب ذلك الشيء أو الموقف وقد يتضمن ذلك التجنب درجة من العجز


وتنتج الفوبيا بعد تجربة سلبية لأمر ما تنعكس على موقف الشخص من هذا الأمر والتشدد في عدم الخوض فيه مرة أخرى، ومثال على ذلك

خوف التواجد في الأماكن العالية – الأماكن المغلقة، الخوف الشديد من المرض- الألم- الظلام-الزحام-الحيوانات- العواصف وما يتبعها من رعد وبرق ...الخ


يمكن أن يصاب بالفوبيا أي شخص وفي أي عمر، ولكن الأغلبية حسب الإحصائيات هي من النساء لأنهن يعترفن بهذا الخوف أما الرجال فقد يخشون ذلك حتى لا تمس رجولتهم بشيء




وهناك ثلات أنواع من الفوبيا يصنفها العلماء وهي


الفوبيا البسيطة

الفوبيا الاجتماعية

الفوبيا من الأماكن الواسعة أو المغلقة أو المزدحمة




الفوبيا البسيطة: هي الخوف من الحيوانات والمرتفعات وأطباء الأسنان وركوب الطائرات والحقن الطبية وبعض الأمور البسيطة. وعادة يكون الأطفال هم الشريحة الأولى التي تصاب بهذه الفوبيا البسيطة فنجدهم يخافون من أمور كثيرة وبسيطة بلا مبرر كالخوف من الظلام والوحدة والدواء والحقنة والذهاب إلى الطبيب، وتنتهي هذه المرحلة مع النمو والمساعدة من الأهل





الفوبيا الاجتماعية: وهي مرتبطة بحضور أشخاص آخرين، ويتضمن أي نشاط يتم أمام أية مجموعة من الناس ويسبب القلق الشديد وضعفا في الأداء ويصل أحيانا إلى التهرب من النشاط بحجج واهية وهذا ما تواجهه السيدة المصابة بهذا النوع من الفوبيا، فتتهرب من العلاقات الاجتماعية وتعتذر عن تلبية الدعوات.

وتتعرض العاملات لهذا الخوف الشديد من مراقبتهن أثناء العمل، ويؤثر ذلك بشكل سلبي على النتيجة المرجوة منهن في أدائهن. وقد تتحاشى البعض منهن الذهاب إلى أماكن العبادة وذلك خوفا من الاشتراك في الصلاة والعبادة أمام نظر الآخرين


الفوبيا من الأماكن الواسعة أو المزدحمة: وهي الخوف من الابتعاد عن المنزل أو السفر، والخوف الشديد من السير في شوارع خالية أو مزدحمة بالناس، واستعمال القطارات الأنفاق، والمصاعد وهذا يؤثر كثيرا على نشاط الإنسان واختياره لمهنته.

طبعا هذه إشارة بسيطة لبعض أنواع الفوبيا، وهناك الكثير من الحالات والأنواع المختلفة ولكن ما نريد أن نشير إليه هنا هو الانتباه إلى ما يمكن أن نكون نعاني منه دون أن نعيره الانتباه في الوقت الذي يمكننا فيه علاجه والتخلص منه بمساعدة أخصائيين عن طريق التدريب السلوكي تجاه أي نوع من أنواع الفوبيا وقد أدى هذا العلاج بحسب رأي الأخصائيين إلى نتائج فعالة ومضمونة



والآن أنتم تعرفون جيدا ماهى الفوبيا

الفوبيا هي الرهاب .. الخوف المرضي

وقبل ان اسرد انواعها .. اريد ان انوه ان القائد الفرنسي الشهير نابليون بونابرت كان مصابا بفوبيا القطط ... حيث كان يخشاهم لدرجة الرهبه



Ablutophobia الخوف من الإستحمام

Acarophobia الخوف من الحكة أو من الحشرات التي تسبب الحكة

Acerophobia الخوف من الرائحة المنتنة

Achluophobia الخوف من الظلام

Acousticophobia الخوف من الضوضاء

Acrophobia الخوف من المرتفعات

Aerophobia الخوف من الخدمة العسكرية

Aeroacrophobia الخوغ من الأماكن الواسعة والمفتوحة

Aeronausiphobia الخوف من دوار البحر أو الجو

Agateophobia الخوف من الأشياء الغير صحية غير معقمة

Agliophobia الخوف من الألم

Agoraphobia الخوف من الزحام

Agraphobia الخوف من التحرش الجنسي -كلينتون

Agrizoophobia الخوف من الحيوانات غير الأليفة

Agyrophobia الخوف من عبور الطرق

Aichmophobia الخوف من الإبر والأشياء المسننة

Ailurophobia الخوف من القطط -نابليون

Albuminurophobia الخوف من أمراض الكلى

Alektorophobia الخوف من الدجاج لماذا؟ لا أدري

Alliumphobia الخوف من الثوم

Allodoxaphobia الخوف من ابداء الرأي

Amathophobia الخوف من الغبار

Amaxophobia الخوف من ركوب السيارة

Ambulophobia الخوف من المشي

Amnesiphobia الخوف من فقدان الذاكرة

Amychophobia الخوف من الإنخداش

Anablephobia الخوف من النظر إلى أعلى

Ancraophobia الخوف من الرياح

Androphobia الخوف من الرجال -شارون

Anginophobia الخوف من الإختناق

Anglophobia الخوف من إنجلترا ومن الإنجليزيين

Angrophobia الخوف من الغضب

Anthrophobia الخوف من الزهور لييييييييه؟!

Anthropophobia الخوف من المجتمع

Antlophobia الخوف من الطوفان

Anuptaphobia الخوف من البقاء وحيداً

Apeirophobia الخوف من اللا محدودية أو اللا نهائية فوبيا الفيزيائيين

Aphenphosmphobia الخوف من الملامسة

Apiphobia الخوف من النحل

Apotemnophobia الخوف من الأشخاص المبتوري الأطراف

Arachnephobia الخوف من العناكب

Arithmophobia الخوف من الأرقام

Arrhenphobia الخوف من الرجال

Arsonphobia الخوف من النار

Asthenophobia الخوف من الضعف

Astraphobia الخوف من الرعد والأضواء

Astrophobia الخوف من النجوم والأجرام السماوية

Asymmetriphobia الخوف من الأشياء الغير متناسقة

Ataxiophobia الخوف من أمراض العضلات

Ataxophobia الخوف من الإضطراب وعدم الترتيب

Atelophobia الخوف من النقص

Atephobia الخوف من الدمار

Arachibutyrophobia الخوف من أن تعلق الفستقة في أعلى الحلق

Athazagoraphobia الخوف من تجاهل الآخرين و عدم المبالاه

Atomosophobia الخوف من الإنفجارات النووية

Atychiphobia الخوف من الفشل

Aulophobia الخوف من آلة الفلوت وهي آلة عزف موسيقية

Aurophobia الخوف من الذهب

Auroraphobia الخوف من الأضواء الشمالية

Autodysomophobia الخوف من الناس أصحاب الرائحة السيئة

Automatonophobia الخوف من التماثيل والدمى والحيوانات الشمعية وكل الأشياء التي تصور ذوات الأرواح

Automysophobia الخوف من الإتساخ

Autophobia الخوف من الإبتعاد عن الجماعة

Aviophobia الخوف من الطيران


منقول من كتاب "عالم بلا مشاكل" ديل كارنيجى ​


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

موضوع جميل جدا و واضح لأي قارىء .
ألف شكر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

شكراااااااااا ليك انت يا قلم حر 

على الرد

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

شكرا علي طرح الموضوع يا كاندي

وعلي فكرة نسبة 99.9% عندهم فوبيا وان كانوا لايعلموا ذلك


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

انت مش شايف انها نسبه بسيطه 

يا كوبتك ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

هههههههههههههه

معلش ال 0.1% خليه عليكي يا كاندي


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

ميرسى يا كوبتك

بس واقع عليا بخساره

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## losivertheprince (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

*




​*


----------



## the servant (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

جميل جدا كاندي بس كدة مافيش حد سليم انا شخصيا بخاف من القطط ممكن
اكون عندي فوبيا قطط

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

ممكن يا frai

مش كوبتك قال 99% يبقى خلاص

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## shatha (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

انا عندي فوبيا من الصراصير يا 
كاندي !
احس ان قلبي حيوقف لمااشوف واحد 
 حاولت احل 
الموضوع مع نفسي واتفرج على الصور 
بس حتى ده كان بدايه مش حلوه 
وحعيش مع فوبيتي مش عايزه
اتصالح معاهم


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

حرام الخصام اتصلحى مع الصرصار يا shatha

هههههههههههه​


----------



## shatha (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

حاولت مش قادره
وساعات احس انه عارف 
خايفه منه ويتفنن بتعذيبي 
الله يبعده عني ويجعل 
كلامي خفيف عليهم leasantr
شكلي حروح مستشفى المعموره 
بسببهم الله يستر على فوبيتي


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفوبيا وانواعها*

لا انتى كده حالتك صعبه اوى 

وبلاش تسكتى عليها

هههههههههههه

ميرسى يا shatha وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## viviane tarek (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل جدا" يا كاندى
شكرا"لتعب محبتك*​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *جميل جدا" يا كاندى*​
> 
> *شكرا"لتعب محبتك*​


 
ميرسى ليكى يا فيفيان يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضو

مميز ومفيد جدا

رااااائع
شكرا أختنا الكريمه​*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضو
> 
> مميز ومفيد جدا
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

  ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------

